# My cuddley ginger boys



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have just joined the forum. I have a dog and two ginger moggies who I love very much. Here are the gingers


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

They are really lovely...they are so much alike too; are they brothers-in-crime?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Calvine said:


> They are really lovely...they are so much alike too; are they brothers-in-crime?


They are indeed! They are very alike and not many people can tell them apart. When you see one the other is not usually far behind and they really look after each other which is adorable


----------



## SasMeg0762 (Mar 24, 2017)

They are adorable :Cat :Cat


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome 

Stunning cats, they look like they are really close which is lovely.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

RottieMummy said:


> Welcome
> 
> Stunning cats, they look like they are really close which is lovely.


Thanks 
They do have a very close relationship, which is lovely to behold.


----------

